# Lets Chat it Up!



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys, we have had a chat feature for quite awhile.

Unfortunately, it falls into disuse.

Its easy to use--all you do is click the Chat icon on the top Nav Bar, type your user name, and hit login. No registration required! 

We mods were thinking of a time/times that would be conveniet for more than a few people to get on and chat. 

Can everyone please post their timezone/possible times they could get on and chat? 

It would only make H.O. an even cooler place than it is. :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my timezone is erm GMT?

and i could get on from about 8 pm.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm on all day every day usually. 

I'll try to get on whatever time you guys decide on, it'll be nice to get on and chat. 

Maybe talk about the direction we all want the site to go and ways to increase its popularity.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im on now and will be for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm usually around when ever im at home - which is usually between six pm and 1 am. Time zone is +12 gmt I think.

Hopefully see you in the chat.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

I pretty much log in and out of the chat all the time when i'm here but never see anyone other than Jez


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

there were 3 in there last night..before the site went down


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am on at all times of the day so I will pop in off and on.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Gmt 

i could be on 5.00pm+


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Central US time. For the rest of the summer (till august 22nd) I'll be on whenever, and after school starts, I'll be on later in the afternoon, say around fourish.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i'm all alone i'm on please join me


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

anyone up for a chat atm?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

How about this--

Whenever we see other people on the forum..
-(Look at the bottom of the index, it should say who is on)

..we should just sign on. Even if you go in their and end up being alone, stay on--at least until your done surfing the net/killing time/ whatever.

Do it like its automatic. Whenever we come to H.O., open two windows, one for chat, one for forums. 

Sound good?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Works for me.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, ill be doing that from now.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me in. I'll be on as much as I can, though with Bioshock a week away, as much as I can will be never.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The chat applet is pretty slick. I've been using it regularly for the past week or so now. very cool.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Its slowly working out.

Me and cccp and SensaiSwindler are talking on there a good bit.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

elchimpsters on there a lot too.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, and most times I log on, the room is empty. Or you guys are hiding on me!! :shock:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

stay logged on a bit longer? wev had some good chat in there recently.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in. Anyone else around?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Hold on...we have a chat function.....great just what I need, another reason to spend even more time behind my pc :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

in the chat now. anyone wanna join me?


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

*crying*I would love to join the chat room By one of the drawbacks of useing the work PC is that it cant cope with the chat room function.*crying*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you use this chat?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just click the livechat button an it logs you in there in another window.


----------

